# Sub inaltul patronaj



## Juri

Who can halp????
I'm not able to recognize is this writing Esperanto or Rumanian:

"Sub inaltul patronaj altetei sale imperiale si regale augustului domn.archiduce Franz Ferdinand de Oesterreich. Expositia 1913."


----------



## You little ripper!

That looks like Romanian to me. Esperanto looks more like Spanish, but please wait for confirmation.


----------



## You little ripper!

I just put the word _patronaj_ into search on my Webster's and it came up with Romanian word for _patronage. _


----------



## Juri

Thanks, very much! 
To illustrate a piece about the Wien exhibition,I found only a poster  written in that (for me) strange  but intelligible language.
May I wait for some further confirmations?
.


----------



## You little ripper!

Juri said:
			
		

> Thanks, very much!
> To illustrate a piece about the Wien exhibition,I found only a poster written in that (for me) strange but intelligible language.
> May I wait for some further confirmations?
> .


You're welcome. I've just Googled the expression and noticed that a lot of the listings were from Romanian websites.


----------



## judkinsc

No idea, but I can almost read it.  It's a lot like Latin.


----------



## marco_bcn

Juri said:
			
		

> Who can halp????
> I'm not able to recognize is this writing Esperanto or Rumanian:
> 
> "Sub inaltul patronaj altetei sale imperiale si regale augustului domn.archiduce Franz Ferdinand de Oesterreich. Expositia 1913."



Hello,

It is Rumanian all right, no doubt it looks a lot like Latin. It says something like:

"Under the patronage of his imperial and royal highness, the Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria. The 1913 exhibition."

More or less.. Typical short text attached to a photo.

Hope it still helps.

M


----------

